# My bands new recordings



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ok, this might be a little frantic for some of you, but some of you may dig it.

I just recorded 4 new instrumental tracks with my band and we posted 2 of them on MySpace. It's a pretty fast mix of Rockabilly, Surf and Punk. Sort of Surf meets Motorhead I guess.

The guitars are both my Reverend Flatroc, and my Squier CVC. They are run into an Orange Tiny Terror into a Bogner 4x12, and into a 1965 Ampeg Reverberocket II. We also used an old Traynor YGM on the first track.


Check out our MySpace page here, and listen to the first 2 songs "O.V.R.R" and "Demolition Alley". Torn Down Units on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Thanks!


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

that's awesome! welcome back TDU!


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Love it!! My friend and I are embarking on a guitar driven surf/jazz/rockabilly nightmare. Good to know we're in such great company.

Cheers, 
Shawn


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback guys! We are just working on a cover etc., and hope to have it ready for some shows in the new year.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I dug it! Nice stuff! 
Some of the other songs have kind of an old school Alice Cooper vibe. Love it!


----------

